

There seems to be a major routing issue in CA right now, at least Fremont/linode - archon810

Status page wasn't updated yet, but lots of sites are down in Fremont, CA, at least those hosted on Linode. I suspect this affects a whole lot more than that though - the entire data center is probably affected.
======
cheald
Munin is great for visualizing these sorts of things. From mine:

<http://awesomescreenshot.com/025b5a3c5>

Interesting that traffic didn't die entirely there.

------
archon810
Linode IRC is not sure what's going on yet, and the status page at
<http://status.linode.com/> hasn't been updated yet.

------
archon810
Looks like it's back now. HE.net is to blame for the downtime.

